# Mirtazapine + alcohol?



## beardgoggles (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all

Is anyone on Mirtazapine? What are you experiences with side effects, when drinking? I just started my treatment this week at 15 mg/day. Can I safely drink alcohol (in modest amounts) on New Year's Eve?
I rarely ever consume alcohol, only when I'm seeing friends (which doesn't happen a lot anymore).

Best wishes,
beardgoggles


----------



## Sebald (Dec 27, 2011)

You are just going to get more sedated if you drink with mirtazipine (a small amount is most probably okay). It's not a good combo, unless you want to fall asleep on the couch and miss new years altogether. Perhaps take a drug holiday the night before and on New Years night itself and stick to the vodka red bulls ...


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't drink that much on it, though as agreed to above, the few times that I do remember drinking while on it, even if I hadn't dosed until the night before, any amount of drinks made me very tired and it kicked my ***. Took all the fun out of it. 

Id skip dosing a few days before personally. And drink some energy drinks with your booze.


----------



## because (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi I have been on and off mirtazapine for ages it is a very good sedative drug because of its antihistamine effects.i went to one of the highest doses for some time and when I cut down expected that I would have trouble sleeping because this was great for that but when on a lower dose found that it was even better for sleeping.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some medz i could drink all day on and be fine
Paxil, Effexor and benzos mixed with alcohol for me = black out and do truly CRAZY **** that was very embarrassing and often illegal 
The thing is i never really got any side effects from medz apart from that so i don't think it's a sensitivity aspect so just be very careful.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get drunk and I notice no difference when on mirtazapine even with mirtazapine, seroquel, lunesta, benzos. Generally a few drinks is safe but may not be much fun since you might just end up sleepy and irritable from it. Getting actually drunk on meds is risky and not recommended. If you have no idea how much alcohol it takes you to get drunk normally then it might not be a good idea to attempt drinking on something that could amplify it a lot.


----------



## beardgoggles (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the opinions! I will drink only a modest amount of alcohol and take a drug holiday the day before, and then hope for the best.

Thanks,
beardgoggles


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

if you're planning to get drunk don't take mirtazapine before the party or you'll be falling asleep after the first drink. take the dose on the morning after instead, or when you're actually going to sleep.


----------



## podge (Aug 18, 2014)

*mirtazipine an alcohol*

hay beardgoggles,
in answer to your question. from experience I wouldn't combine the two. I found that for a brief time I felt somewhat overly confident whilst drinking. I felt myself doing and saying things I wouldn't dream off. it seemed to multiply the normal adverse effects of alcohol. memory loss, aggression and the loss of control to the point of being banned from a bar. these are things that if alcohol and mirtazipine weren't in my system I would never dream of. shame and embarasment follow. remember this. the inability to remember and the loss of your normal ability to make rashonal decisions about what to say and do because of the combination of two powerful drugs is not an excuse in a court of law. in fact it may well go against you for being iresponsible.don't risk losing controle


----------



## Jaxk18 (Nov 18, 2015)

Personally bad experience with this one or two is okay. I am on 30mg For depression, I'm not much of a drinker but when I used too feel very down I would booze up on a binge night out and let everything out I would not advise when on mirt as from experience the days that follow you feel even lower mood I had thoughts of suicide would not recomend large amounts it's not worth it


----------

